# Teen Cruising Kids Blog



## Clarkeworks (Aug 29, 2011)

Hi All,
I am attaching a link to a blog written by the daughter of one of the boat families we met while My family and I were out cruising . Amelia writes very well and if you want to know what life afloat is like and how it affects you and your family , check out her perspective.
Cheers.
Kevin
travelingirlandacamera blogspot com

Woops I can't post link since I havn't been here for a long time . too busy sailing to sit in front of my computer. Anyway I hope you can figure it out , good luck


----------



## snaxbox (Sep 20, 2012)

I've seen your daughter's blog and she writes good! If writing is her passion, it'll be more fun if she can detail all the family's adventure. Keep it up!


----------



## SailSnail (Dec 24, 2012)

I googled it and found it fine it, I typed something along the lines of cruising with kids and the blogspot coding you provided above. Very nice - good job!


----------

